# How much $$$ do you have into livestock?



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

I got a bunch of new fish today. $100 dollars worth. It got me to thinking. My little tiny fish cost more than my 2 big dogs! :lol:

So, how much $$$ do you have tied up in just fish.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

about the same... i bought 19 fish a few months ago, and it ran me around $90-100.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Pssshhhhh. I bought a peacock pair for about $140, and will never be able to get that back for them (I'm selling them). I have calculated prices from various online dealers for the fish I want, and it varies between $150-$200, depending on which site I'm looking at. And that DOESN'T include shipping


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

More then I want to admit for being new to the hobby...


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

My four synodontis multipunctatus set me back $200 alone! I recently lost a few fish to bloat. That total was more than $100. Oh well. I also have a horse. Fish expenses ain't nothing compared to horse expenses!!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you want the truth?

well then..........................................

About $400 in one tank alone


----------



## billr (Jan 23, 2008)

if i kept track,id cry. 6 tanks and i still want more. fish are my crack :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Around $900. The catfish definitely were the most pricey cost per fish, they represent $300 of that. Each of my Synodontis catfish cost three times more than a mbuna.

Of course, there have been fry and extra fish that have been returned to the LFS for store credit too. Some of the $900 was "fish credit" and not cash.


----------



## liquidkiwi (Apr 26, 2008)

Started a tank only 5 weeks ago, have 8 fish at the moment and fortunately no casualties. It's already cost be quite a bit, but nowhere near how much a dog or cat would cost, and that's even considering the tank and all the other accessories.

Sometimes I tell clients that they need to set aside $10,000 for the lifetime of their dog/ cat and I always get wide-eyed stares. It's true though. One hit-by-car incident and surgery following that and the bill is already amazingly high.

Pets are expensive in general, I guess.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

I've been in the hobby for over 30 years so I would hate to see what the actual amount would be. For the past 5yrs I've been really into the breeding part and I was running 30+ tanks until October when I got laidoff from work. I sold 95% of my stock so I made some money back on them.

Now I'm back to work and I'm back up tp 11 tanks and still growing. (Dam hobbys Addicting) So for just the past 5yrs I would have to say somewhere around $5,000-$6,000 and I think thats on the low end.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't even want to know...

We may all be standing on the side of the road with a sign that says "Will trade fish for fuel" soon! :lol:

Kim


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

my last purchase was 3 WC afra's for 80$ total and that is a great deal splitting on a order with another breeder.. and if you paid less then 100$ for 2 dogs you would hate to know how much my champion yellow labrador sells for.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

liquidkiwi said:


> Started a tank only 5 weeks ago, have 8 fish at the moment and fortunately no casualties. It's already cost be quite a bit, but nowhere near how much a dog or cat would cost, and that's even considering the tank and all the other accessories.
> 
> Sometimes I tell clients that they need to set aside $10,000 for the lifetime of their dog/ cat and I always get wide-eyed stares. It's true though. One hit-by-car incident and surgery following that and the bill is already amazingly high.
> 
> Pets are expensive in general, I guess.


I was talking about the purchase price of the animals, not the upkeep costs.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

copasetic said:


> my last purchase was 3 WC afra's for 80$ total and that is a great deal splitting on a order with another breeder.. and if you paid less then 100$ for 2 dogs you would hate to know how much my champion yellow labrador sells for.


I wouldn't hate to know. What you spend to purchase your dogs is up to you. I am more of a pound rescue kind of person. I did get a 2 year old full bred chocolate lab(with papers) from the pound for $30.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

:lol: Kim...ain't it the truth
I've gotten off easy so far. I paid $12.00 each for my 2 Leporinus and they were the most expensive fish I have. Not sure how much the plecos were but don't think much and all my cichlids have been $6-7.00 a piece. I'm new to fish keeping (started last summer) and have only bought what is available to me locally, which isn't much or the best quality (mainly from mixed african tanks). I'm really loving the hobby though and wanting to get into it deeper. I'm kinda considering the fish I have now practice fish lol. I do love them though and won't get rid of them, except for some mean ones I'll have to weed out, but I've done really well at practicing (if I do say so myself lol) and would like to advance :wink: . That's either going to mean some road trips looking for better quality or ordering by mail. Either way with the price of gas or shipping costs it's going to get more expencive. Not to mention the higher price of better quality fish. I can't really say how much I'd be willing to pay for a fish until I have the tank/tanks ready and know what I want in them, and how much is in my pocket :wink: . 
Sorry so long opcorn: I have a hard time keeping a yes or no answer short sometimes.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Im at about $500


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I spent hundreds on peacocks and haps in the last year not to score some nice syno's for about 10 bucks each  
just today i traded all my haps for a credit of $110  ........but picked up 4 Elongatus Mpanga for $60 and i got a 35g grow out tank with the other $50.
Not to mention the $75 yestrday on 15 Ps. Saulosi which was a private sale and im absolutely wrapped with.
Don't tell the missus how much i spent but ok  
Gotta spend your money on something :fish:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

billr said:


> if i kept track,id cry. 6 tanks and i still want more. fish are my crack :lol:


I'm the same way. I know I don't even have a lot of fish compared to many of the multi-tank fishroom people around.

A buddy of mine has many Tang's and usually gets groups (8-12) of wild Tropheus and Cyp's. A couple hundred bucks would be a cheap order for him.... :lol:


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

i find you get what u pay for.. my early purchases at pet stores were deff. a waste of $$$.. Just like my dogs when you can see their healthy parents it is good piece of mind that the commitment your making in money value will be backed by health and quality value.. not to mention peace of mind on the pedigree..


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

why_spyder said:


> billr said:
> 
> 
> > if i kept track,id cry. 6 tanks and i still want more. fish are my crack :lol:
> ...


me2 thats why i have purposly not added it up for this thread... i mean i had 2(almost) complete tank deaths happen and at 10ish$ per at like 30 fish... +++ the cost to restock

+++ i have 9 tanks set-up...........

makes you wonder whats worse crack or hobbys...


----------



## Matt B. (Jun 29, 2005)

there was probably about $500 spent on the fish I have right now (about 70% purchased as fry...the rest are WC)....to replace them all at the size they are now would easily be 2-3x that

I have also probably lost (in the past) close to (if not more than) $800 worth of fish....the biggest loss coming a couple years ago when when I had an fully stocked 125 get completely whipped out (and I'm only 16, and have been keeping cichlids only about 4 years)



TheeMon said:


> makes you wonder whats worse crack or hobbys...


hmmm....in terms of cost....crack may be the way to go :lol: .......but I'd rather keep my fish :lol:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have under $500 invested in stock...

I have over $5,000 invested in hardware...

Which is why the manufacturers are rich and the breeders are poor...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Too much! In my 4 tanks, I have easily over $2K worth of fish and I want to buy more fish everytime I go to the LFS.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I took fish to the LFS on Saturday (cleaned out the bad boy tank and moved them on), got a $62 store credit, and spent $52 on new fish before I left. That's just wrong.

Kim


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I feel like such a cheepskate after reading through this thread. I just bought a house not too long ago and I'm slowly getting all my tanks back up and running. I've got two 10g tanks, one 30g X-tall and one 29g flat back hex setup at the moment. In the last 6 months I've spent about $25 on fish at the pet store to stock the first 10g I set up. I've stocked the other tanks with fish from fish club auctions, the most expensive investment was 6 A. Agasizzi for $7, I think I paid about $7 for 11 endlers, I paid $4 for 3 Corydoras Aneaus, I got some HRPs for free from another club member who wanted to free up the tank they were in for some african cichlids, this month I scored 5 Ameca Splendens for $1. I've spent $44 on fish for 4 tanks, oh add another $6 for the otos that didn't make it so I'm up to $50 on livestock. I've probably spent tiwce that much on plants because for whatever reason the plants seem to fetch more than fish at the auctions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Just the fish or all the equipment?

With the fish the last year I may have spent over $1100 (1/3 of that is probably shipping costs) on fish.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

I have spent waaaayyyy to much. I really want a 40g long now to set up a heavy planted tank...the LFS has some beautiful german rams that need a good home!!


----------



## igetbombed1977 (Feb 5, 2007)

Easily over $1000 spent, but that's with 6 tanks running. But selling off fry to club members and LFS's have made me back proably 2/3 of my $$$$


----------



## betz1106 (Jun 10, 2008)

like others i feel bad, only spent about 100 or so

but about 5 or 6 years ago i had a whole african juvie tank go down at that was around $400.

hence why i had a 5 or 6 year hiatus on the fish hobby......the wife almost killed me


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I really have no clue. I'm probably ahead if you strictly count the value of fish I've brought in compared to the fish that I've sold (lots and lots and lots of fry). Most of what I do is I have a group of X and I've had for a few years and I want a change. Post an ad and do a trade for a group of fish Y. Repeat every few years.

Out of pocket, I've probably spent about $1,000-$1,500 in the last 15 years.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

copasetic said:


> i find you get what u pay for.. my early purchases at pet stores were deff. a waste of $$$.. Just like my dogs when you can see their healthy parents it is good piece of mind that the commitment your making in money value will be backed by health and quality value.. not to mention peace of mind on the pedigree..


I have roughly 400 in fish. I breed golden retrievers though and sell them for $$$$$ depending on how far along they are in training("started").

That doesn't make rescue dogs bad. We have 6 dogs, 2 of which are rescues--and rescues make **** good dogs. I've dealt with plenty of "champion" breeders in fish(betta, cichlid, whatever), dogs, etc that look great on paper and their quality in real life is ****.

Some of the best dogs I've ever had were mutts and some of my favorite fish ever were "mutts".

One of my buddies has a lab/retriever mix that will out hunt any dog I've seen.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Of the fish I have right at this moment I have maybe $300 worth. When I had my reef tank though, I had at least $1000 in corals and fish. If I were to calculate the last 10 years of keeping fish well, I'd hate to see the total on that! :wink:


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I keep track via an excel spreadsheet and the cost for the fish I have currently in the tank + the few which have died - the handful I've sold comes out to a net cost of just under $700. I only buy adult males so they're never cheap, but the resulting all male tank is one I couldn't be happier with ... well, except if I could add just a few more fish (an ever-present feeling).


----------



## TheExoticFish.com (Jun 11, 2008)

Cichlids only, I have spent about 600+ on the fish alone. Supplies, pft I don't even want to think about that.


----------



## JenTN (Jan 11, 2008)

Quite a bit in fish, but not nearly as much as my 6 month old puppy! Feeding, training, heartworm meds, flea/tick treatment for a lab/great dane mix that weighs over sixty pounds at 6 months :roll:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

lol I have a friend who spent more money on a single trip to the vet last month than I spent starting my fishroom...

...the sad part is his dog isn't any better... but my fishroom has come together nicely


----------

